# beach



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach, my apollogies for the comment on the other thread and I will help you out as much as I possible can over the internet. I have a ton of resourse and things to read and do to help you reduce the stress and anxiety in your life.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Thank you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach, let me know where you want to start with all this and some info about you and your symptoms and then will take it from there.I think I read you were in therapy can you say some more about that for me?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I used to go to therapy about five years ago and recently went back to help me. Which, it is - not 100%, but she is wonderful and I feel really comfortable with her. I used to go to a doc who used to do hypnotherapy, didn't do anything for me.I try to workout 3 times a week, use the jacuzzi, Give myself time outs when I feel too stressed.I suffer from anxiety/stress - generalized anxiety I would say. I have read almost every book out there on IBS and Anxiety...and I am looking for something new to read. I get a great deal from that. I do not want to buy the tapes, don't have the money right now. And, I do have similar tapes.I have been asking these questions for over a year, because I constantly suffer from these problems. I'm sorry If I annoyed you...I sometimes am repetitive because I don't remember what I post - again, my anxiety does this. So, I was really annoyed that you said that. Because to me, that showed that you are insensitive. But, hey, you don't know me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach, its good your comfortable with your therapist that is really important. It may be hard to ever achieve 100 percent. Some mechanism are important to us in living. Beach, I have a ton of resources.I do recommend this book I think you will really like it. Also, did your read the "Second brain"? http://www.esthersternberg.com/balanceWithin.htm I can also go into some pretty detail info on IBS and anxiety and some of the reasons it happens if you want.Also, into anxiety and some things to do about it.Did you see these ten relaxed behaviors? This is a good basic place for some to start and to start calming your body at the same time starting to work on your thoughts, and what thoughts are, how to stay focused and eliminate "back ground thoughts or noise" etc.. There is a lot to all this. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm What does your therapy consist of does she give you things to do or is it more talking things through?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Finally! A book I haven't read....I will look into getting that one.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach, had you seen the relaxation and gastro info I posted there before? The ten relaxed behavoirs?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Yes. I have seen those before.


----------

